# How many sexual partners have you had?



## amygwen

And I mean sexual intercourse, not the beforehand stuff :winkwink:
Not trying to be perverted, I'm just genuinely interested to know the average around here :thumbup:

& don't worry the poll is private so no one will know what you voted, you can go into depth if you'd like though ;D


----------



## PaulRyan22

Lol Ive had 9..On another Baby Forum they asked the same question and I was blown out of the water..Some of the ladies had 11 to 23 lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I feel like an absolute slag now, thanks Amy! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## PaulRyan22

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I feel like an absolute slag now, thanks Amy! :blush: :rofl:

Lmao were you the 1 to vote 10?


----------



## Burchy314

Just 1. BUT Chris would have put 10+ he has litterally been with atleast 20 women and that's me being nice. It took me awhile to get over that!


----------



## x__amour

1. Just Zach. :kiss:


----------



## _laura

Umm 13, and thats the way it's going to stay. 
I'm not proud of it mainly because thinking back just makes me upset about the experiences and how it could have been different (as in never happened)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

About 5, can't quite remember :blush:


----------



## stephx

4. I wish it was 1 though :(


----------



## lily123

About 9.
definitely not proud of it!


----------



## LoisP

6. And I'm ashamed to say one was a one night stand. 
OH THE SHAME


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> 6. And I'm ashamed to say one was a one night stand.
> OH THE SHAME

God you think your bad! I met up with a friend whilst he was at Uni a few years ago and had one of those weekends! :dohh:


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 6. And I'm ashamed to say one was a one night stand.
> OH THE SHAME
> 
> God you think your bad! I met up with a friend whilst he was at Uni a few years ago and had one of those weekends! :dohh:Click to expand...

Did I mention the one night stand was with my boyfriends mate? :dohh:
Who was also my friends boyfriend? :dohh::dohh: Yeah, that's bad

I can just hear the thoughts now... Slag slag slag lol.
I blame the alcohol ;)


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 6. And I'm ashamed to say one was a one night stand.
> OH THE SHAME
> 
> God you think your bad! I met up with a friend whilst he was at Uni a few years ago and had one of those weekends! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Did I mention the one night stand was with my boyfriends mate? :dohh:
> Who was also my friends boyfriend? :dohh::dohh: Yeah, that's bad
> 
> I can just hear the thoughts now... Slag slag slag lol.
> I blame the alcohol ;)Click to expand...

That is bad! I went to a gig the other night with Scott and in the room was 5 people I slept with! That's bad hahaha


----------



## xgem27x

Just the one :)

Although I am bisexual, so my magic number could also be two :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

8 I think, most of them I wasn't i relationships with, mainly just flings.


----------



## lauram_92

quite a few.. :blush: i used to be quite a rebel. was a in a few affairs & such. i have an awful past. probably shouldn't go into it because everyone will probably hate me :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

4 :dohh: could have easily stayed at 1 (OH) but we split up a few times and .. well... :nope:


----------



## amygwen

YAY! :happydance:
I'm so glad there's a lot of you girls who have more than 1 or 2. I was thinking about it yesterday and I've had 5 partners, 3 of which were one night type things. And then I got really depressed because I kept thinking how disgusting I was (which in reality, I'm not.. but had a bit of a debbie downer day yesterday!)


----------



## AirForceWife7

I've had 3 ... & honestly, I had sex with them enough times to where my number could be like 150 :blush: Lol ... I was in a relationship with all of them though before we had sex.


----------



## casann

2 , the first i totally regret now , but we were in a relationship and at the time thought it was love . x


----------



## Natasha2605

1. My OH :cloud9:


----------



## lizardbreath

Ive had 4 but one was a one night thing and it was OHs friend


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> Just the one :)
> 
> Although I am bisexual, so my magic number could also be two :blush:

Yeah I am not the only bisexual one!!! Haha


----------



## StarBound

5 (including being raped once) 
wish it was 1 though


----------



## mummymunch

6
I was with my first boyfriend for 4 years, then we split up and i slagged about with a few male friends, then got with my OH, regretted the slagging around and had LO!


----------



## Thaynes

I've only had two. I really wish the first never happened though. It was one of my friends of a long time. I just regret it I also wanted to be that girl who was only with FOB. I don't say it counts though cuz it was very unenjoyable.


----------



## annawrigley

Just 1


----------



## _laura

So its official I'm the slag of the board :haha:

Though I do know a girl that's slept with 60+ (I say + because the last time I spoke to her was a year ago)


----------



## annawrigley

Good lord, my friend has slept with around 30. I think a lot of people exaggerate though (not on here, IRL :haha:)


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> Good lord, my friend has slept with around 30. I think a lot of people exaggerate though (not on here, IRL :haha:)

No this girl is serious, I've known most people she's slept with! She has a tally on her bedroom wall shes that skank


----------



## imaginary8x

4 ><


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Good lord, my friend has slept with around 30. I think a lot of people exaggerate though (not on here, IRL :haha:)
> 
> No this girl is serious, I've known most people she's slept with! She has a tally on her bedroom wall shes that skankClick to expand...

Oh wow, classy, hahaha. FOB carved "GJ" and "GAZ" into my mums antique family heirloom bed (that was mine when i lived with her). She was not impressed so I now have it cos she says she has no use for it haha. Future BF is gonna love that.


----------



## Mellie1988

About 15? I dunno :blush: I also slagged around from the age of 16-18...had 6 boyfriends :/ the rest were flings :( jealous of those who have only slept with their OHs, how special :( 

X


----------



## aidensxmomma

My total comes to 7 guys and 1 girl. :haha:, but I just voted 7. In my defense, most of the guys I slept with I was either dating at the time or had dated before that. And I was dating the girl when we were together, too. :winkwink: (btw, I'm glad to know I'm not the only bisexual:thumbup: )

Believe it or not, most of the people I've slept with I still talk to/am friends with and my OH knows all of them and is friends with a couple of them. That makes me feel not so bad about the number. :rofl:


----------



## faolan5109

Mellie1988 said:


> About 15? I dunno :blush: I also slagged around from the age of 16-18...had 6 boyfriends :/ the rest were flings :( jealous of those who have only slept with their OHs, how special :(
> 
> X

Im not the only one!:happydance: Well about the number anyway. I was single and has my own place with a fair amount of Booze SO :/ BUT hey I wouldn't be the person i am today so its all okay. 

ETA- that includes girl too:blush:, But Im more then positive if my marriage fails I'm going to just stick with women.:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

13 or 14? kinda 14? lol


----------



## amygwen

lol :D i love this


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol what do we count as intercourse? cause i took a guy home the other night, he put his pee in my wee but i couldn't stop laughing and he left, do i count him!? :rofl:


----------



## faolan5109

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol what do we count as intercourse? cause i took a guy home the other night, he put his pee in my wee but i couldn't stop laughing and he left, do i count him!? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wonder why he wont call me back! :rofl:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

1. Fob


----------



## LovingYou

2. Wish it was just my amazing husband though.


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol what do we count as intercourse? cause i took a guy home the other night, he put his pee in my wee but i couldn't stop laughing and he left, do i count him!? :rofl:

that made me LOL. I get the giggles sometimes while OH and I are DTD, think it ruins the moment. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> lol what do we count as intercourse? cause i took a guy home the other night, he put his pee in my wee but i couldn't stop laughing and he left, do i count him!? :rofl:
> 
> that made me LOL. I get the giggles sometimes while OH and I are DTD, think it ruins the moment. :haha:Click to expand...

he was like could you please stop laughing? im already feeling nervous :haha: but i couldn't


----------



## Desi's_lost

2 but if things go well with "oh" (we've been together for close to a month now, still cant believe it :happydance:) it'll be three. If the first one hadnt left/made if back from texas it prolly would have stayed at one but oh well. i'm glad it didnt go that way.


----------



## Burchy314

Just my OH.


----------



## Burchy314

faolan5109 said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> About 15? I dunno :blush: I also slagged around from the age of 16-18...had 6 boyfriends :/ the rest were flings :( jealous of those who have only slept with their OHs, how special :(
> 
> X
> 
> Im not the only one!:happydance: Well about the number anyway. I was single and has my own place with a fair amount of Booze SO :/ BUT hey I wouldn't be the person i am today so its all okay.
> 
> ETA- that includes girl too:blush:, But Im more then positive if my marriage fails I'm going to just stick with women.:haha:Click to expand...

I am glad to know I am not the only bisexual! And I so agree with you! If me and Chris fail I will probably stick with women ahaha :)


----------



## annawrigley

Lmao Rome


----------



## rainbows_x

:rofl:!!!


----------



## heather92

Three guys = three very bad choices lol. But I don't regret it 'cause it got me to where I am today. :thumbup:


----------



## faolan5109

Burchy314 said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> About 15? I dunno :blush: I also slagged around from the age of 16-18...had 6 boyfriends :/ the rest were flings :( jealous of those who have only slept with their OHs, how special :(
> 
> X
> 
> Im not the only one!:happydance: Well about the number anyway. I was single and has my own place with a fair amount of Booze SO :/ BUT hey I wouldn't be the person i am today so its all okay.
> 
> ETA- that includes girl too:blush:, But Im more then positive if my marriage fails I'm going to just stick with women.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad to know I am not the only bisexual! And I so agree with you! If me and Chris fail I will probably stick with women ahaha :)Click to expand...

:haha: I told the OH that and he just looked at me with a grin and said " OKay, you can that now though" I could have killed him!:dohh:


----------



## Jellyt

I feel like a mega slag now! My number is 21. I've been with OH since I was 18 but I had a gap year between college and uni that was a drunken mess. Some relationships and some one night stands. I didn't intend them to be one night stands.. I actually did a lot of it trying to get over someone and it didn't work...until I met my OH :).


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jellyt said:


> I feel like a mega slag now! My number is 21. I've been with OH since I was 18 but I had a gap year between college and uni that was a drunken mess. Some relationships and some one night stands. I didn't intend them to be one night stands.. I actually did a lot of it trying to get over someone and it didn't work...until I met my OH :).

don't worry my friends number is near 80! my eyes almost jumped outta my head when she told me!


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Jellyt said:
> 
> 
> I feel like a mega slag now! My number is 21. I've been with OH since I was 18 but I had a gap year between college and uni that was a drunken mess. Some relationships and some one night stands. I didn't intend them to be one night stands.. I actually did a lot of it trying to get over someone and it didn't work...until I met my OH :).
> 
> don't worry my friends number is near 80! my eyes almost jumped outta my head when she told me!Click to expand...

I cant even imagine that. talk about germs. eewwwwwie!


----------



## 112110

One!


----------



## nicole_

14 people and im 19. OH hasnt slept with anyone but me and i wish it was the same for me


----------



## annawrigley

nicole_ said:


> 14 people and im 19. OH hasnt slept with anyone but me and i wish it was the same for me

Congrats on your LO!


----------



## LauraBee

Three - I haven't done the "beforehand stuff" with anyone other than FOB. 

First guy was once when I was fourteen and a half (and I thought I loved him). Second guy was once when I was fifteen and having a "mid-teen breakdown". Third was baby daddy, probably more times than necessary and in stupid places too :/

Funny thing is, I've always been attracted to women a lot easier than men, but I just have no confidence with girls. When I met FOB, I was sure I was completely gay :haha:

Everyone has always assumed it's way more though :dohh: (I've tried to take this as a compliment - I'm obviously so beautiful that it's not fair I'm not a whore )

I've always thought that the younger girls who *don't *terminate pregnancies generally have fewer sexual partners.

I'm glad that almost half the answers are three and under.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> Three - I haven't done the "beforehand stuff" with anyone other than FOB.
> 
> First guy was once when I was fourteen and a half (and I thought I loved him). Second guy was once when I was fifteen and having a "mid-teen breakdown". Third was baby daddy, probably more times than necessary and in stupid places too :/
> 
> Funny thing is, I've always been attracted to women a lot easier than men, but I just have no confidence with girls. When I met FOB, I was sure I was completely gay :haha:
> 
> Everyone has always assumed it's way more though :dohh: (I've tried to take this as a compliment - I'm obviously so beautiful that it's not fair I'm not a whore )
> *
> I've always thought that the younger girls who don't terminate pregnancies generally have fewer sexual partners.
> 
> I'm glad that almost half the answers are three and under.*

lol what does it matter to you if they are under 3 or more?


----------



## Leah_xx

1. Just FOB


----------



## LauraBee

I don't know how it appears in Canada, but in Blighty it's automatically assumed that a girl with a baby puts it around. The majority of girls who have answered the polls shows that the view of young moms is wrong. Although, to be fair a lot of the teen moms on BnB are far from the stereotype in most respects.

Also, the younger teen mothers (generalise to maybe 16 and under) in my area do actually sleep around. It's nice to know that it isn't everywhere.

***Not at all bashing those who have over three sexual partners - if people were better looking around here or I could get past the friend barrier I put up, I'm sure mine would be a lot higher. I don't really have an opinion on what counts as a high number of previous partners either. Unless it's like a thousand or something.


----------



## MrsEngland

1 Just my hubby.


----------



## lizardbreath

_laura said:


> So its official I'm the slag of the board :haha:
> 
> Though I do know a girl that's slept with 60+ (I say + because the last time I spoke to her was a year ago)

Sounds like my sister ...... People find out who my sister is and they go Oh, Your Sams sister . Like Im just like her, Pisses me off. But shes settled in her old age lol . Has been with Her OH for 3 years now and they have a 2 and a half year old .
Edit: 
Not you BTW the 60 + I just read it and noticed how it seemed


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LauraBee said:


> I don't know how it appears in Canada, but in Blighty it's automatically assumed that a girl with a baby puts it around. The majority of girls who have answered the polls shows that the view of young moms is wrong. Although, to be fair a lot of the teen moms on BnB are far from the stereotype in most respects.
> 
> Also, the younger teen mothers (generalise to maybe 16 and under) in my area do actually sleep around. It's nice to know that it isn't everywhere.
> 
> ***Not at all bashing those who have over three sexual partners - if people were better looking around here or I could get past the friend barrier I put up, I'm sure mine would be a lot higher. I don't really have an opinion on what counts as a high number of previous partners either. Unless it's like a thousand or something.

oh okay thought your post was a judge towards people have been with more partners. :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

My OH claims to have slept with 100+.
Not sure if it is quite so much, he lost his virginity at 12 though and is 29 this year, could well be true. He was a whore before he met me :lol:


----------



## Neferet

I've had 5 I think.


----------



## mayb_baby

3. I&#8217;m ashamed to say one was a 1 night stand the second was my rebound guy when me and OH split for 3 months :(. He had 4 in that time. Wish we&#8217;d never split and it would be one

edt. 5 forgot 2 woops :blush:


----------



## LauraBee

QuintinsMommy said:


> oh okay thought your post was a judge towards people have been with more partners. :haha:

Not at all, my view on everything is "it's fine as long as no one's getting hurt" but sadly, I know of plenty of girls who would happily neglect their children for a quick fondle :nope:


----------



## Tanara

_I have had 8 male partners that were my "choice". 2 before Tayes Dad, five in between my kids dads. Last person I slept with was my daughters dad. I had some serious issues after i left my sons Dad because of the weight i had put on, and I guess the sleeping around part made me feel better about myself.

I am quite a stupid person and recently slept with Fayths dad even though were not together... 

I have no regrets to who i have slept with, I have only done some things with Fayths father, as i wasnt very adventurous until i met him lol.

I have also had 2 female partners, one of which was before I had even slept with a male. (neither of my kids Dad's know about that though lol)_


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Tanara said:


> _I have had 8 male partners that were my "choice". 2 before Tayes Dad, five in between my kids dads. Last person I slept with was my daughters dad. I had some serious issues after i left my sons Dad because of the weight i had put on, and I guess the sleeping around part made me feel better about myself.
> 
> I am quite a stupid person and recently slept with Fayths dad even though were not together...
> 
> I have no regrets to who i have slept with, I have only done some things with Fayths father, as i wasnt very adventurous until i met him lol.
> 
> I have also had 2 female partners, one of which was before I had even slept with a male. (neither of my kids Dad's know about that though lol)_

:hugs: I slept with my ex recently too so I'm just as stupid as you :hugs:


----------



## Tanara

_ Lol, all my friends think im an idiot, oh well though. I dont regret it. I was defiantly the best sex we have ever had! (Alcohol effects him in a reallly good way lol) _


----------



## divershona

well i'm glad to know that i'm not the only bisexual person on here :haha: 

i answered with 4 - i've only been with 4 guys FOB and OH being 2 of them the other 2 were my first (which i don't regret at all) and then this guy i was with for almost 2 years (best i've had with a guy :blush:)
but i've been with 9 women :blush: i think i must bat slightly more for the other side :haha: i'd never really thought about that before now :dohh:


----------



## JessdueJan

6 - four boyfriends, a summer fling whom I refuse to class as a boyfriend and a drunken night with my best male friend. I don't really regret any of them, my male friend is still my best male friend we just don't often bring that night up :)


----------



## jenny_wren

i've had sex with 4 blokes

2 one night stands - one of which was i guy
i fancied in primary school, couldn't say no
after lusting over him for years lol

1 was the guy i lost my virginity to, we'd been
together for 4 years beforehand and broke up
shortly after, he's gay now :dohh:

and the other is my partner :flower:

and there's women too but i didn't
count them :rofl:

i don't regret any of them 

:thumbup:​


----------



## KaceysMummy

I've only been with one guy. xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Does anyone snog there girlfriends when drunk??? Or is it just me lol
My OH hs seen me do it loads but doesnt care xx


----------



## pansylove

I genuinely lost count...
Males and Females... I could count if I really tried but my memory is tragic. I'm gonna say 10+... Ha.


----------



## leoniebabey

oh god i darent say


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> oh god i darent say

ooh tell me:tease:


----------



## lucy_x

1. My oH


----------



## bbyno1

1 and thats my OH


----------



## HarlaHorse

I ducked over here from teen pregnancy, hope yous don't mind :flower:

I've only ever been with 2, I was going out with both of them though. First was my ex, I gave in after 3 months, took him 3 hours of convincing me and had me in tears, wasn't the greatest experience, he was 17 and I was 14 and 5 months. I definitly regret every bit of that, I regret meeting the prick lol.

Then was my OH and FOB, I love him with all of my heart and I'm sure he'll be my last :)


----------



## katyandbaby

I've had four. I know I'm only sixteen, but I needed a way to rebel. 
I regret my first time; I was only thirteen. I wish I could take it back and waited until I was about this age.


----------



## syntaxerror

5 guys, which is what I count. I regret 3 -- all but my first and the father of my baby. And I expect it to stay at 5, even if Nik and I don't get back together. Can't stand the thought of anyone else. I'm his, regardless of anything.

Girls...ummm...
I'm not actually entirely sure how many girls. More than 5, less than 10.

(I'm 22 next month, not that that helps much.)


----------



## lily123

I've been with one girl before, but i don't count it as it was just one huuuuuge drunken mistake :haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

Girls are fun!
I just don't think I could sustain a relationship with one.
Or I haven't ever met one that I could keep. Either way.


----------



## samface182

17 :blush:


----------



## lily123

^^Well hello there stranger!!!
Where've you been missy??xx


----------



## Burchy314

syntaxerror said:


> Girls are fun!
> I just don't think I could sustain a relationship with one.
> Or I haven't ever met one that I could keep. Either way.

I agree!! Girls are fun! My first girlfriend decided she was straight haha and my second girlfriend cheated on me, but we are still best friends and I still have feelings for her. I dont think I could ever keep a relationship with a girl.

I am really surprised at how many bisexuals are! It makes me feel a little better lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im not surprised how many bi girls there are, soo many people i know are bi that when im like im straighter then a ruler my friends are surprised! lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awwww 3 :) but were relationships, apart from one, but we were seeing each other.. :) x


----------



## mayb_baby

im 100% straight but I love kissing girls lol :haha:


----------



## samface182

lily123 said:


> ^^Well hello there stranger!!!
> Where've you been missy??xx

i'm never on here anymore! lol. kinda miss it though, so i'm baaack! :thumbup:


----------



## divershona

samface182 said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> ^^Well hello there stranger!!!
> Where've you been missy??xx
> 
> i'm never on here anymore! lol. kinda miss it though, so i'm baaack! :thumbup:Click to expand...


about time!!!! :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:
 

> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Girls are fun!
> I just don't think I could sustain a relationship with one.
> Or I haven't ever met one that I could keep. Either way.
> 
> I agree!! Girls are fun! My first girlfriend decided she was straight haha and my second girlfriend cheated on me, but we are still best friends and I still have feelings for her. I dont think I could ever keep a relationship with a girl.
> 
> I am really surprised at how many bisexuals are! It makes me feel a little better lol.Click to expand...

Im not too surprised because girls being bi is pretty much..dare i say a popular thing? I mean how often do you see a girl being made fun of for kissing a girl vs a boy kissing a boy. its considered 'hot' for girls to be together.

i've never really done anything with a girl, just kissing/boob touching haha:) and I could never see myself in a real relationship with a girl, but i suppose you could call me 'bi'


----------



## LauraBee

Mine's now four... Not really, I don't have any time for that sort of thing (or anyone to do it with actually).

I just love that everyone's talking about being with other girls - I remember when all the girls at secondary school thought they were, but not many stuck with it. I like to identify as "undecided" because I will always judge by who I'm attracted to at that time. Before pregnancy, girls were way more attractive than boys, but I've definitely been more hetero since being pregnant, but right now I'm not into anyone so I'm neutral.

Although, I find it easier to have that initial physical attraction to females, with guys, I need to feel like I "know" them before any kind of attraction is sparked.


----------



## syntaxerror

LauraBee said:


> Although, I find it easier to have that initial physical attraction to females, with guys, I need to feel like I "know" them before any kind of attraction is sparked.

Agreed. Girls are pretty and cute and have adorable laughs right from the start. Boys are not intrinsically pretty, lol. But then they're all like "whoa, I have a personality and am actually huggable even though I don't have breasts."


----------



## 9babiesgone

11 guys, and like 9 girls. 

and I dont judge people on how many people they have been with. there is no reason for that! everyone does what they do, and it is their life. 
No one should be judged on how many people they have sex with.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

About 8. :blush: 

And it'll stay at 8 forever now.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I forgot to mention the 3 times I was raped. so I guess that makes it 14 guys, and 9 girls! :cry:


----------



## syntaxerror

9babiesgone said:


> I forgot to mention the 3 times I was raped. so I guess that makes it 14 guys, and 9 girls! :cry:

:hugs:
3 rapes and 12 mc. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Girls are fun!
> I just don't think I could sustain a relationship with one.
> Or I haven't ever met one that I could keep. Either way.
> 
> I agree!! Girls are fun! My first girlfriend decided she was straight haha and my second girlfriend cheated on me, but we are still best friends and I still have feelings for her. I dont think I could ever keep a relationship with a girl.
> 
> I am really surprised at how many bisexuals are! It makes me feel a little better lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not too surprised because girls being bi is pretty much..dare i say a popular thing? I mean how often do you see a girl being made fun of for kissing a girl vs a boy kissing a boy. its considered 'hot' for girls to be together.
> 
> i've never really done anything with a girl, just kissing/boob touching haha:) and I could never see myself in a real relationship with a girl, but i suppose you could call me 'bi'Click to expand...

It has become popular, but it is different. Girls that do things with other girls for attention are not bi! Girls that actually are attracted to other girls and could be in a long relationship with one are. If I was single and found a good girl I could see it lasting a long time. I know a few girls that say they are bi, but would never date a girl and only do things with girls when trying to get attention at parties and to me that doesnt make you bi sexual.


----------



## rjb

2. Lost my virginity to Sam and then rebounded to get back at him for not losing it to me. Worst decision I've ever made, and if I could go back I would. I didn't enjoy it, I was miserable and just wanted it to be over.


----------



## heather92

rjb said:


> 2. Lost my virginity to Sam and then rebounded to get back at him for not losing it to me. Worst decision I've ever made, and if I could go back I would. I didn't enjoy it, I was miserable and just wanted it to be over.

BECCA! I haven't seen you around in forever. :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Burchy314 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Girls are fun!
> I just don't think I could sustain a relationship with one.
> Or I haven't ever met one that I could keep. Either way.
> 
> I agree!! Girls are fun! My first girlfriend decided she was straight haha and my second girlfriend cheated on me, but we are still best friends and I still have feelings for her. I dont think I could ever keep a relationship with a girl.
> 
> I am really surprised at how many bisexuals are! It makes me feel a little better lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not too surprised because girls being bi is pretty much..dare i say a popular thing? I mean how often do you see a girl being made fun of for kissing a girl vs a boy kissing a boy. its considered 'hot' for girls to be together.
> 
> i've never really done anything with a girl, just kissing/boob touching haha:) and I could never see myself in a real relationship with a girl, but i suppose you could call me 'bi'Click to expand...
> 
> It has become popular, but it is different. Girls that do things with other girls for attention are not bi! Girls that actually are attracted to other girls and could be in a long relationship with one are. If I was single and found a good girl I could see it lasting a long time. I know a few girls that say they are bi, but would never date a girl and only do things with girls when trying to get attention at parties and to me that doesnt make you bi sexual.Click to expand...

I think I do it for attention as I only do it when I intoxicated:dohh::dohh:
But tbh I dont look for attention I mean Id do it (snog) a girl anywhere if I was drunk lol:haha:


----------



## vhal_x

I've had two, an ex and my OH/FOB :) wish it was only my OH though :( and he wishes the same about him, he is in the same boat as me xx


----------



## emilylynn18

10 :blush: ... I can honestly say I regret all of them but my new OH and FOB. OH because he's AMAZING, and FOB because I now have Aiden.:cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

emilylynn18 said:


> 10 :blush: ... I can honestly say I regret all of them but my new OH and FOB. OH because he's AMAZING, and FOB because I now have Aiden.:cloud9:

:rofl: So now you have broken up, as I knew you would, you can answer my question: If Aiden's dad now got a new gf who referred to Aiden as her son and slagged you off publicly implying Aiden preferred her, it wouldn't bother you? You wouldn't think that was wrong? :roll:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> emilylynn18 said:
> 
> 
> 10 :blush: ... I can honestly say I regret all of them but my new OH and FOB. OH because he's AMAZING, and FOB because I now have Aiden.:cloud9:
> 
> :rofl: So now you have broken up, as I knew you would, you can answer my question:* If Aiden's dad now got a new gf who referred to Aiden as her son and slagged you off publicly implying Aiden preferred her, it wouldn't bother you? You wouldn't think that was wrong?* :roll:Click to expand...

Yeah i was wondering this too...


----------



## emilylynn18

annawrigley said:


> emilylynn18 said:
> 
> 
> 10 :blush: ... I can honestly say I regret all of them but my new OH and FOB. OH because he's AMAZING, and FOB because I now have Aiden.:cloud9:
> 
> :rofl: So now you have broken up, as I knew you would, you can answer my question: If Aiden's dad now got a new gf who referred to Aiden as her son and slagged you off publicly implying Aiden preferred her, it wouldn't bother you? You wouldn't think that was wrong? :roll:Click to expand...

Well Anna, since apparently his new gf is also his ex wife and she finally admitted to me that she hit HER OWN SON because she was drunk and her boyfriend left her, my son is no longer allowed to EVER be near his father or his father's family because of it.

And no, I still don't think its wrong. Like I said before, I never SAID Mikie was mine, nor did I try to get him to call me Mom, or Mommy, or anything else. So, according to you, I should've treated Mikie differently just because he wasn't mine.

Aiden's Dad doesn't come see him, and doesn't want to pay me child support. He's a drunk and was abusive and turned out to be a piece of scum. I feel bad that Mikie now has TWO shitty ass parents. One who likes to hit him, and the other who likes to drink and drive while he has Mikie in the car.


----------



## rainbows_x

But if he wasn't dating his ex, if he was dating a completely new girl?


----------



## stephx

Avoiding the question much?


----------



## annawrigley

Yes, you should have treated him differently. Doesn't mean you should have treated him BADLY, but you should have treated your son, your baby, your own flesh and blood, with a little more love than some other chick's kid. And lol at the irony of him going back to his ex, after all the hate you had for her throughout your perfect relationship/engagement/whatever on earth that was.


----------



## kittycat18

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Girls are fun!
> I just don't think I could sustain a relationship with one.
> Or I haven't ever met one that I could keep. Either way.
> 
> I agree!! Girls are fun! My first girlfriend decided she was straight haha and my second girlfriend cheated on me, but we are still best friends and I still have feelings for her. I dont think I could ever keep a relationship with a girl.
> 
> I am really surprised at how many bisexuals are! It makes me feel a little better lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not too surprised because girls being bi is pretty much..dare i say a popular thing? I mean how often do you see a girl being made fun of for kissing a girl vs a boy kissing a boy. its considered 'hot' for girls to be together.
> 
> i've never really done anything with a girl, just kissing/boob touching haha:) and I could never see myself in a real relationship with a girl, but i suppose you could call me 'bi'Click to expand...

:haha: Loving this whole quoted message. I had a long term relationship with a girl for over a year. It was amazing and I really cared about her... I definitely love men though and would just prefer to be with one. Maybe just Conor :haha:


----------



## lily123

emilylynn18 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilylynn18 said:
> 
> 
> 10 :blush: ... I can honestly say I regret all of them but my new OH and FOB. OH because he's AMAZING, and FOB because I now have Aiden.:cloud9:
> 
> :rofl: So now you have broken up, as I knew you would, you can answer my question: If Aiden's dad now got a new gf who referred to Aiden as her son and slagged you off publicly implying Aiden preferred her, it wouldn't bother you? You wouldn't think that was wrong? :roll:Click to expand...
> 
> Well Anna, since apparently his new gf is also his ex wife and she finally admitted to me that* she hit HER OWN SON because she was drunk and her boyfriend left her,* my son is no longer allowed to EVER be near his father or his father's family because of it.
> 
> And no, I still don't think its wrong. Like I said before, I never SAID Mikie was mine, nor did I try to get him to call me Mom, or Mommy, or anything else. So, according to you, I should've treated Mikie differently just because he wasn't mine.
> 
> Aiden's Dad doesn't come see him, and doesn't want to pay me child support. He's a drunk and was abusive and turned out to be a piece of scum. I feel bad that *Mikie now has TWO shitty ass parents*. *One who likes to hit him, and the other who likes to drink and drive while he has Mikie in the car*.Click to expand...

Okay okay okay...
If this was the case, surely they would have had their child taken away by now? Or were you maybe a bit too busy taking the moral highground to actually do anything?
Would be a little more useful reporting them to Child Protective Services than just tutting at her?
...Or perhaps you are majorly exaggerating, because surely if this child was being abused you wouldn't be the ONLY person to notice.

and also, you should probably just answer the original question :coffee:


----------



## annawrigley

She can't cos she knows she's wrong and she would hate it if it was her in that position.


----------



## lily123

Think it's another case of High Horse - off!
:winkwink: :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

:shrug: Before I had Arianna and OH would have his daughter I would treat her as I would my own child, not because I wanted to replace her mom, no matter how good or bad of a mom she was, but because that was OHs child, I love him so how could I not love someone that was a piece of him? If that makes any sense....


----------



## Burchy314

I am sooooo confused on what is going on...Can someone please explain


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> :shrug: Before I had Arianna and OH would have his daughter I would treat her as I would my own child, not because I wanted to replace her mom, no matter how good or bad of a mom she was, but because that was OHs child, I love him so how could I not love someone that was a piece of him? If that makes any sense....

Did you also post statuses about how you hate having to hand her over to her own mother? Or have a ticker saying "our daughter"?


----------



## lily123

AriannasMama said:


> :shrug: Before I had Arianna and OH would have his daughter I would treat her as I would my own child, not because I wanted to replace her mom, no matter how good or bad of a mom she was, but because that was OHs child, I love him so how could I not love someone that was a piece of him? If that makes any sense....

That does make sense and i agree.
emilylynn on the other hand WAS trying to replace his mother. Saying how much she hated giving him back to his real mum, and that the little boy preferred her over his real mum.
I think it's totally different.
If FOB got a girlfriend and she said she loved my daughter, then i'd be pleased, but if she was going around saying all that^^ and calling my daughter her own - i'd be absolutely furious.xxx


----------



## Burchy314

AriannasMama said:


> :shrug: Before I had Arianna and OH would have his daughter I would treat her as I would my own child, not because I wanted to replace her mom, no matter how good or bad of a mom she was, but because that was OHs child, I love him so how could I not love someone that was a piece of him? If that makes any sense....

My aunt treats her boyfriends daughters like her own and I see nothing wrong with it. I mean if Chris had a girl friend that acted like Jayden was her kid I would be annoyed but atleast she would be nice to her. But she wouldnt be able to punish Jayden or change her routine. Even though I am 100% positive he will never have another girlfriend haha


----------



## Burchy314

lily123 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: Before I had Arianna and OH would have his daughter I would treat her as I would my own child, not because I wanted to replace her mom, no matter how good or bad of a mom she was, but because that was OHs child, I love him so how could I not love someone that was a piece of him? If that makes any sense....
> 
> That does make sense and i agree.
> emilylynn on the other hand WAS trying to replace his mother. Saying how much she hated giving him back to his real mum, and that the little boy preferred her over his real mum.
> I think it's totally different.
> If FOB got a girlfriend and she said she loved my daughter, then i'd be pleased, but if she was going around saying all that^^ and calling my daughter her own - i'd be absolutely furious.xxxClick to expand...

Oh ok yeah I would never let the other girl talk like that!! I would punch her or anyone that actually said that stuff to me and meant it.


----------



## stephx

I think I would actually want to kill the girl if anyone tried to do that to Ava


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: Before I had Arianna and OH would have his daughter I would treat her as I would my own child, not because I wanted to replace her mom, no matter how good or bad of a mom she was, but because that was OHs child, I love him so how could I not love someone that was a piece of him? If that makes any sense....
> 
> Did you also post statuses about how you hate having to hand her over to her own mother? Or have a ticker saying "our daughter"?Click to expand...

Well I didn't like handing her over cause I'd miss her and now we haven't seen her in 2 years because of her mother but there isn't anything I can do about it or anything I can say to change that. I dunno......


----------



## emilylynn18

So, I'm in the wrong because I liked having Mikie at my house? Yeah, that makes LOADS of sense! Thank you all you "perfect" parents for clarifying that...

I've reported them to Child Services. Its up to them to do something. All I can do is call.

I don't have to explain myself to anyone. I never said my relationship was perfect. And I've never been on a high horse. To answer the question, I honestly can't answer it. If his Dad had another woman in his life who I felt was could be involved in our parenting, then technically he'd be "THEIR" son too, because she'd be his stepmother. I believe you should respect a stepparent just as much as you respect your own parents. I was raised better than to disrespect peoples' rules in their homes.

In this case though, no. He is NOT her stepson, she will NEVER be his stepmother and he is, LIKE I SAID, not allowed in his father's home. I spent 2 years with a man I still love very deeply but he's an idiot, a drunk, and isn't worth anything to anyone. He abused her and now has his son less than he did when he was with me because she threatened to have him charged. I'm glad they're together because they BOTH obviously have issues.

Yes, I hated handing him over to a Mother that never wanted him around and was always wanted to dump him off on me. I treated him like my own simply in the sense that I gave him the best care I could. God forgive me for doing that, because apparently some immature girls think some children shouldn't be treated as decently as they treat their own children.


----------



## lily123

emilylynn18 said:


> So, I'm in the wrong because I liked having Mikie at my house? Yeah, that makes LOADS of sense! Thank you all you "perfect" parents for clarifying that...
> 
> I've reported them to Child Services. Its up to them to do something. All I can do is call.
> 
> I don't have to explain myself to anyone. I never said my relationship was perfect. And I've never been on a high horse. To answer the question, I honestly can't answer it. If his Dad had another woman in his life who I felt was could be involved in our parenting, then technically he'd be "THEIR" son too, because she'd be his stepmother.* I believe you should respect a stepparent just as much as you respect your own parents. I was raised better than to disrespect peoples' rules in their homes.*
> 
> In this case though, no. He is NOT her stepson, she will NEVER be his stepmother and he is, LIKE I SAID, not allowed in his father's home. I spent 2 years with a man I still love very deeply but he's an idiot, a drunk, and isn't worth anything to anyone. He abused her and now has his son less than he did when he was with me because she threatened to have him charged. I'm glad they're together because they BOTH obviously have issues.
> 
> Yes, I hated handing him over to a Mother that never wanted him around and was always wanted to dump him off on me. I treated him like my own simply in the sense that I gave him the best care I could. God forgive me for doing that, because apparently some immature girls think some children shouldn't be treated as decently as they treat their own children.

Step parents are not equal to parents.
Honestly, if FOB's girlfriend came out with something like that about my daughter, i would flip my lid, as would any other straight-thinking mother - and she certainly wouldn't get out on a (totally inaccurate) technicality!


----------



## Burchy314

ok it is one thing to respect them and another thing letting them say that your child likes them better. And they are NOT STEPPARENTS not until they are married!

Little girlfriends cant tell my kid what to do!!! Hell NO!! If they are mature adults and married thats different. But a girlfriend that probably wont even last, I would never let them punish my kid, change her routine, and my kid would NEVER call her mom!! EVER!


----------



## annawrigley

I did clarify I didn't think you should have treated him badly. I said I think you should have shown your own son MORE love. That's not wrong. If my mum showed her bf's kids more love than she shows us (which she does) I'd be fuming (which I am).
And no, step-parents are not equal to parents in any way except in some cases like if they have brought the kid up from birth/most of their life. You were not Mikie's step-mother, just as his mother is not Aiden's, so no, he was not "your" (you and FOB's) son.
My mum has been with her OH like 6 years or something and I don't see him as a stepfather in any way, even if they were to get married.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm not trying to pick sides but I know Emily pretty well and know that she never let Mikie call her mom because she knows she isn't his mom, she's been around him for most of his life so of course she's developed a sense of care and love for him. When her and Mike were together and before Aiden was born they did spend a fair amount of time playing parents to him while his mom was out doing whatever. If OH and I did ever break up and he got with someone else I would hope that they cared for Arianna as they would their own child, I wouldn't want someone who just viewed her as any other kid because she very well could end up being a stepchild, iykwis?


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> I did clarify I didn't think you should have treated him badly. I said I think you should have shown your own son MORE love. That's not wrong. If my mum showed her bf's kids more love than she shows us (which she does) I'd be fuming (which I am).
> And no, step-parents are not equal to parents in any way except in some cases like if they have brought the kid up from birth/most of their life. You were not Mikie's step-mother, just as his mother is not Aiden's, so no, he was not "your" (you and FOB's) son.
> My mum has been with her OH like 6 years or something and I don't see him as a stepfather in any way, even if they were to get married.

This :thumbup:

I don't see my dad's wife as my stepmum, nor do i think she should be treated as my parent. She doesn't deserve to be treated as my mum - why should she get the credit for all my mum's hard work?!
If my Dad wants to go off and marry the woman he was having an affiar with behind my mums back he can go for it, but she's not equal to my amazing mum.


----------



## Thaynes

Ladies this probably isn't the best place to be discussing this. Also from the way it sounds there is a big difference between your step moms and this lady. I wish my step parents would have been more like her to be honest.


----------



## lily123

No matter what kind of person the 'step parent' is, they are still not equal to parents.

:coffee: bored of this now.


----------



## stephx

Wheres best to discuss it then? I think there is a big difference between being a good and loving step parent to trying to replace the real mum... X


----------



## Thaynes

stephx said:


> Wheres best to discuss it then? I think there is a big difference between being a good and loving step parent to trying to replace the real mum... X

I'm just saying I like this thread and don't want to see it closed.


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol, sorry that made me lol, you like a thread that is all about sexual partners, sorry lol :lol:


----------



## lily123

rainbows_x said:


> Lol, sorry that made me lol, you like a thread that is all about sexual partners, sorry lol :lol:

:rofl: yeah, ya perv :lol:


----------



## Thaynes

I think it is interesting. We don't have many cool threads left and I like seeing the poll results.


----------



## amygwen

LOL I am so lost!


----------



## bumpy_j

i'm totally confused....

but yeah, five and i've always said as long as i can count them off one hand i'd be happy


----------



## Tiff

I'm not up to speed on the argument here... but I do think that its a personal issue and a previous argument that needs to be left alone. If you want to hack out the details, PM each other or something but leave it off this thread please.

Thanks. :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> *Wheres best to discuss it then?* I think there is a big difference between being a good and loving step parent to trying to replace the real mum... X

A place that isn't someone else's thread, that will just end up being closed over a fight that has nothing to do with it? :coffee:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I have no idea what's going on in this thread ... would someone mind clarifying? xx


----------



## heather92

AirForceWife7 said:


> I have no idea what's going on in this thread ... would someone mind clarifying? xx

People were fighting over something off-topic. It's over. (I hope, anyway.)


----------



## mayb_baby

lily123 said:


> No matter what kind of person the 'step parent' is, they are still not equal to parents.
> 
> :coffee: bored of this now.

My step father is MORE than equal to my father, my stepfather has treated me as his own since I was 4 and no there not married. I went to my bio dads for years and I passionately hate him my dad is a waste of space.

My stepdad tells people he has 4 children my brother and sisters are all to him, I grew up with them so they to me are my full flesh and blood and we are treated as equal.

To be fair I would be disgusted if he didn't treat me the way he did he is amazing. 

I feel its a terrible to say all parents should love their own more and all bio parents deserve more respect and mean more. Cause in some cases like mine it means shit. Maybe in a *perfect* world but deffo not in a realistic one.

I think we all have different opinions due to different experience of step parents.

Xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Not trying to carry it on sorry lol wooops :blush: xxx


----------



## lily123

mayb_baby said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> No matter what kind of person the 'step parent' is, they are still not equal to parents.
> 
> :coffee: bored of this now.
> 
> My step father is MORE than equal to my father, my stepfather has treated me as his own since I was 4 and no there not married. I went to my bio dads for years and I passionately hate him my dad is a waste of space.
> 
> My stepdad tells people he has 4 children my brother and sisters are all to him, I grew up with them so they to me are my full flesh and blood and we are treated as equal.
> 
> To be fair I would be disgusted if he didn't treat me the way he did he is amazing.
> 
> I feel its a terrible to say all parents should love their own more and all bio parents deserve more respect and mean more. Cause in some cases like mine it means shit. Maybe in a *perfect* world but deffo not in a realistic one.
> 
> I think we all have different opinions due to different experience of step parents.
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

Ughh are we REALLY going to drag all this up again?! Seriously, just let it lie!


----------



## Desi's_lost

edited


----------



## lily123

Desi seriously just let the damn thing go! You were more than happy to move past this argument so WHYYY keep bringing it up?!


----------



## mayb_baby

Sorry I'm on bb my last post was ment ages ago :S
Wooops I too like this thread lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

lily123 said:


> Desi! Seriously just let the damn thing go! You were more than happy to move past this argument so WHYYY keep bringing it up?!

I wasnt arguing, just stating my feelings and I edited the post after I saw the others.


----------



## heather92

mayb_baby said:


> Sorry I'm on bb my last post was ment ages ago :S
> Wooops I too like this thread lol

It's okay, *I* at least figured you just didn't see the last few posts. 

So, ladies... any more sex talk? LOL


----------



## Tiff

I just wanted to clarify that its okay to branch off in topics of the thread. The debate of step parent/adoptive parent vs biological parent is actually pretty interesting. What needed to stop was how personal some of the comments were getting between members. It was clearly something from a previous argument.

Hope that helps clear things up. :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

I don't know why its so wrong that I love my kid more than some other person's. I didn't say I HATE ALL CHILDREN EVER BORN except my own. I said I love mine more. Kinda natural human instinct... :-k


----------



## lily123

heather92 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm on bb my last post was ment ages ago :S
> Wooops I too like this thread lol
> 
> It's okay, *I* at least figured you just didn't see the last few posts.Click to expand...

aren't we holier than thou :dohh:

If people want the step parent debate then why don't you open a thread specifically?


----------



## heather92

lily123 said:


> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm on bb my last post was ment ages ago :S
> Wooops I too like this thread lol
> 
> It's okay, *I* at least figured you just didn't see the last few posts.Click to expand...
> 
> aren't we holier than thou :dohh:
> 
> If people want the step parent debate then why don't you open a thread specifically?Click to expand...

Huh? :S


----------



## syntaxerror

I sorta just want to start spouting random numbers now.

I know it always drove Nik nuts when his stepmom referred to him as her son. And I'm strongly displeased with her for other reasons. I have no idea what's actually going on in this debate though.

Date with a girl tomorrow! I'm stuck between "...but she's not Nik and that makes me sad," and "yay, we're getting Thai food!"


----------



## lily123

heather92 said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm on bb my last post was ment ages ago :S
> Wooops I too like this thread lol
> 
> It's okay, *I* at least figured you just didn't see the last few posts.Click to expand...
> 
> aren't we holier than thou :dohh:
> 
> If people want the step parent debate then why don't you open a thread specifically?Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? :SClick to expand...

Sounded a bit sarcastic to me tbh. i thought the nastiness had ended?


----------



## samface182

:saywhat:


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Date with a girl tomorrow! I'm stuck between "...but she's not Nik and that makes me sad," and "yay, we're getting Thai food!"

Oh you little minx!!! :winkwink: Preggers but still up for a date with a sexy lady!!! Good on you!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I also think its a bit different for some who has dated someone with a child as opposed to someone who hasn't. It's really hard not to develop that relationship with your significant other's child, especially if you are around them constantly. IMO, OH would probably hate it if I treated his older daughter, Des'ray any different than Arianna. You can't show favoritism, just like you couldn't between two children that were your own. Wouldn't your feelings be hurt if say your mom or dad had a child with someone else and that person treated that child better than you and just brushed you aside, especially if you were young? Des'ray is only 5, I am sure her feelings would be crushed and I could never imagine treating Arianna any better than her because I love them both!


----------



## AriannasMama

Also, I guess I don't really understand why it was such a problem for Emily to say what she's said when I know for a fact that I have posted threads complaining about Des'ray's mom doing things that I saw as wrong (like not letting OH she her for example and popping out kid after kid for welfare money) and no one fought me about it. 

:shrug:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't think it's possible to love another persons child like you love your own. 
A mothers love to her child is eternal - no matter what. 
You could never build up that sort of love for some elses child, no matter how much you loved them!
Don't get me wrong, I'd treat them as one of my own, but I couldn't love them the same... :shrug: 
And I think it's great that people do welcome their OH's children in, but no one could possibly say if it came down to it and you had to give your life to one, that you couldn't choose between them? 
Of course any mother would choose their child because they love them more IMO...


----------



## AriannasMama

I dunno, I guess because OH and I plan on getting married I see it differently. She will be my step-daughter and I will not show favoritism between her and Arianna. I also could never be like "I love you, but not as much as I love Arianna" kwim? Hearing it like that sounds pretty harsh.

Again, not trying to argue with anyone or pick any sides b/c you're all lovely :flower:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I totally get your point though, I'm not trying to argue either or pick sides either.
It just looks like people think by not loving them the same means treating them differently... xx


----------



## syntaxerror

KaceysMummy said:


> I don't think it's possible to love another persons child like you love your own.
> A mothers love to her child is eternal - no matter what.
> You could never build up that sort of love for some elses child, no matter how much you loved them!

Adoption? :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

syntaxerror said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible to love another persons child like you love your own.
> A mothers love to her child is eternal - no matter what.
> You could never build up that sort of love for some elses child, no matter how much you loved them!
> 
> Adoption? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm adopted and am living proof that while no offence is intented to KaceysMummy, she is very much wrong. :smug: My older brother is my parents biological child, they adopted me after him and our family is close. Well, we have our issues... all families do but I have close friends and other family who literally forget that I'm not a blood relation. 

Just isn't on the radar. :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Never thought of adding that my older brother isn't my dads biological son :dohh: He loves my brother just as much as he loves us. So its definitely possible to love a child not blood related as much as your own!


----------



## syntaxerror

My baby's father is a sperm-donor baby; the man he calls "dad" has been paralyzed since 17. His dad is his dad, though.


----------



## mayb_baby

My (step) daddy loves me just as much as my brother and sister our names are all on his back and he adores Michael and he is Michaels grandad Michael has his middle name after him.
He loves me more than my sperm doner bio dad does, that's a fact!
So I do agree you can love a child as much as your own, I'd hope if me and OH finished and I met someone new (If I loved them and was with them a while) they too would grow to love my son the way my step dad loves me. Xxx


----------



## sineady

6


----------



## Burchy314

kittycat18 said:


> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> Date with a girl tomorrow! I'm stuck between "...but she's not Nik and that makes me sad," and "yay, we're getting Thai food!"
> 
> Oh you little minx!!! :winkwink: Preggers but still up for a date with a sexy lady!!! Good on you!!Click to expand...

Go You!! I hope you have a great time. I am not gunna lie I miss dating haha.


----------



## syntaxerror

I don't, haha...I'm really sort of forcing myself to go. Nik's not feeling well; I'd much rather be over there taking care of him but his roommate and I would probably kill each other. He sounds so wounded on the phone; I'm dying to go make sure he's warm and fed and gets enough to drink. My friends think I'm nuts; he didn't do shit when I had ridiculous morning sickness and couldn't get out of bed...doesn't matter, he's still special.

Trying to focus on Thai food :)


----------



## Nora97

I've had 2.


----------



## we can't wait

This is an old thread that was dragged up...

I've had one partner, my DH.


----------



## amygwen

I love this thread :blush: but I'm biased because it's my own :haha:


----------



## AndyyMay

Just The One:) And That's My Oh:)
x


----------



## x__amour

Almost all these threads getting pulled up are all sexual! What was being searched? :lol:


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> Almost all these threads getting pulled up are all sexual! What was being searched? :lol:

:xmas13:


----------



## annawrigley

^ Omg! Rofl guy now has a santa hat?! 
Also just read this thread back and wow I'm hormonal :lol:


----------



## x__amour

OMG! There's Christmas smilies now?! :xmas12:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I have had 2!!
One huge druken mistake the other the love of my life!


----------



## jackthelad

only two lol some girls on here put me to shame...


----------



## AriannasMama

:xmas10:


----------



## emyandpotato

10 :blush: One guy from 15-18 and then the rest from 18-19 then met OH :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

jackthelad said:


> only two lol some girls on here put me to shame...

I know a lot of guys who would put girls on here to shame :lol:

Edit: I have a friend who has had more than 50 partners :shock:


----------



## vaniilla

1, just my hubby :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:xmas13:


----------



## Burchy314

AirForceWife7 said:


> jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> only two lol some girls on here put me to shame...
> 
> I know a lot of guys who would put girls on here to shame :lol:
> 
> *Edit: I have a friend who has had more than 50 partners* :shock:Click to expand...

FOB had around 100+ partners before me :coffee:

I have only had 2.


----------



## 10.11.12

Burchy314 said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> only two lol some girls on here put me to shame...
> 
> I know a lot of guys who would put girls on here to shame :lol:
> 
> *Edit: I have a friend who has had more than 50 partners* :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> FOB had around 100+ partners before me :coffee:
> 
> I have only had 2.Click to expand...

Ew. (not you, him!)


----------



## 10.11.12

wait htf would he have the time?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> only two lol some girls on here put me to shame...
> 
> I know a lot of guys who would put girls on here to shame :lol:
> 
> *Edit: I have a friend who has had more than 50 partners* :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> FOB had around 100+ partners before me :coffee:
> 
> I have only had 2.Click to expand...
> 
> Ew. (not you, him!)Click to expand...

i have friends who have been with 50 plus people.
one 80 
another one 67


----------



## sarah0108

mine has changed since i voted on here :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> mine has changed since i voted on here :blush:

Same lolz


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: ' ing at you


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have had 4 sexual partners. 3 of them I was in long(ish) term relationships one included OH, first love: 14-17, rebound guy 17-18 and OH 18- present :).

One was a one night stand (on many occassions) when I went to London for getting good grades in my GCSEs :)


----------



## 17thy

I had 3, DH had 25.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

6. FOB won't tell me how many he's been with [more than me], so he must be embarrassed by it. I only know about 3.


----------



## 112110

Mine has changed since I posted, two now.


----------



## lily123

Erm, 15 :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> Erm, 15 :lol:

Well thats gone up a tad :rofl:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Erm, 15 :lol:
> 
> Well thats gone up a tad :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha looks so bad, but i've not been running rampant, i left out loads of people when i initially answered :lol: had a re-count and 15 is the accurate number :winkwink:


----------



## Rhio92

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Erm, 15 :lol:
> 
> Well thats gone up a tad :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha looks so bad, but i've not been running rampant, i left out loads of people when i initially answered :lol: had a re-count and 15 is the accurate number :winkwink:Click to expand...

Linzie! You've not been on in aaaages! :hugs: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Erm, 15 :lol:
> 
> Well thats gone up a tad :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha looks so bad, but i've not been running rampant, i left out loads of people when i initially answered :lol: had a re-count and 15 is the accurate number :winkwink:Click to expand...

You have been running rampant you randy beast, don't lie ;)


----------



## MissMamma

five. but only one one night stand that counts for something right?! :blush:


----------



## LovingYou

2. My ex and my OH.


----------



## Becca xo

*Felt like a slut when I put my answer down but when I realized other girls put the same as me, I didn't feel so bad!*


----------



## TaraxSophia

1-Sophia's daddy and my OH :D


----------



## trinaestella

2 :)
Lost my virginity in September and got pregnant in April lool


----------



## stefie94

about 8


----------



## leoniebabey

im not even going there


----------



## sarah0108

Gwarrrrn :lol:


----------



## bellasMommy18

im glad ive only had 1.


----------



## Bexxx

1


----------



## leoniebabey

sarah0108 said:


> Gwarrrrn :lol:

You will all call me a whorebag :blush::haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

leoniebabey said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Gwarrrrn :lol:
> 
> You will all call me a whorebag :blush::haha:Click to expand...

No we won't!

We've all come clean :winkwink:


----------



## Harli

Two going on three? Going on three being I will probably have intercourse with my boyfriend someday, so might as well list it now. :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

its waaaay more then other people but in my defence it has 'mostly' been safe LOL obviously not with FOB but lets say i have deffo learned from that !


----------



## Mii

7 :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

Come on Leonie :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

32 :blush: 

most were pre-morgan :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: love it!


----------



## leoniebabey

oh my younger, drunker days :haha: 

im awful when drunk i just dont know what comes over me eeeeeek "/ 
also the reason i shouldnt be single i just cant handle it and get bored  hopefully wont be for the forseeable furtue fingers crossed :)


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: I tend to snog everyone when pissed! :blush:


----------



## leoniebabey

same :| my friend kindly reminds me of this the following day apparently i dragged these guys to mcdonalds then was like so you coming back or not ..... erkkkk :|


----------



## sarah0108

omg i do that! haha embarrasing


----------



## leoniebabey

even more embarrasing when you wake up the next morning and there in your house LMFAO oh the shame!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!!!!


----------



## leoniebabey

it was bad!! bear in mine it was my 18th so i was SMASHED!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Leonie, you've got the moves like Jagger ;)


----------



## leoniebabey

Desi's_lost said:


> Leonie, you've got the moves like Jagger ;)

lmao!! :winkwink:


----------



## Scaredmum2b

sorry just popped over here from teen pregnancy
about 19 and 6 could be the daddy to my baby, im only 8/9 weeks. Im 15 :blush:
Lost my virginity at 13 regret it! about 5 were relationships the rest were either one night stands or just boredom :blush: dont judge me, i am a nice person :)


----------



## xXerinXx

Only 1.


----------



## 112110

Scaredmum2b said:


> sorry just popped over here from teen pregnancy
> about 19 and* 6 could be the daddy to my baby, im only 8/9 weeks.* Im 15 :blush:
> Lost my virginity at 13 regret it! about 5 were relationships the rest were either one night stands or just boredom :blush: dont judge me, i am a nice person :)

Wait, do you mean 6 different guys could be your baby's dad? :wacko: Were these six men consecutive or in the same night or...


----------



## 10.11.12

Scaredmum2b said:


> sorry just popped over here from teen pregnancy
> about 19 and 6 could be the daddy to my baby, im only 8/9 weeks. Im 15 :blush:
> Lost my virginity at 13 regret it! about 5 were relationships the rest were either one night stands or just boredom :blush: dont judge me, i am a nice person :)

I'm not judging by any means and I hope you don't take this the wrong way but if you were my child I'd want to give you a massive hug and then smack you. Again, I mean this in the nicest way possible.


----------



## annawrigley

:shock: Good grief. I hope you're getting a DNA test, and are gonna learn from this... You're 15 and have slept with 'about' 19 guys? Just ... wow. I am judging you, not gonna lie.


----------



## TaraxSophia

Scaredmum2b said:


> sorry just popped over here from teen pregnancy
> about 19 and *6 could be the daddy to my baby, im only 8/9 weeks*. Im 15 :blush:
> Lost my virginity at 13 regret it! about 5 were relationships the rest were either one night stands or just boredom :blush: dont judge me, i am a nice person :)

 How did you fit them all in that space of time?? Not judging tho :flower:


----------



## Scaredmum2b

i havent told my mum yet, for this reason. im scared she will go mad, and i dont blame her i would hate to have me as a daughter too. yes 6 could be potential dads, i had a week of non-stop parties. i get abit out of hand when drunk.. i know its no excuse but yeah. i thought this was a place where we could be honest and not judged :shrug: apparently not. (not all of you tho) i am most definitely getting a DNA test, and i'll hopefully be able to narrow it down when i get my scan. all of the potential dads i know well so its not too bad, we are all friends so, i havent told any of them yet tho. im gonna wait until i know more.


----------



## sarah0108

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

I can't not judge that... sorry :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Scaredmum2b said:


> sorry just popped over here from teen pregnancy
> about 19 and 6 could be the daddy to my baby, im only 8/9 weeks. Im 15 :blush:
> Lost my virginity at 13 regret it! about 5 were relationships the rest were either one night stands or just boredom :blush: dont judge me, i am a nice person :)




Scaredmum2b said:


> i havent told my mum yet, for this reason. im scared she will go mad, and i dont blame her i would hate to have me as a daughter too. yes 6 could be potential dads, i had a week of non-stop parties. i get abit out of hand when drunk.. i know its no excuse but yeah. i thought this was a place where we could be honest and not judged :shrug: apparently not. (not all of you tho) i am most definitely getting a DNA test, and i'll hopefully be able to narrow it down when i get my scan. all of the potential dads i know well so its not too bad, we are all friends so, i havent told any of them yet tho. im gonna wait until i know more.

Good luck! :hugs:

Hope everything works out for you! :flow:


----------



## Shannyxox

annawrigley said:


> :shock: Good grief. I hope you're getting a DNA test, and are gonna learn from this... You're 15 and have slept with 'about' 19 guys? Just ... wow. I am judging you, not gonna lie.

:| Gonna have to agree, sorry but wow! 6 potential dads :nope:. Hope you get it sorted for there sake and most importantly your LO's sake. And having unprotected sex with that many guys, have you bee tested? Not being nasty, Just for you and LO's sake I think you should get checked out? x


----------



## Scaredmum2b

Thankyou for being so nice Airforcewife7 :)


----------



## Scaredmum2b

Shannyxox said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :shock: Good grief. I hope you're getting a DNA test, and are gonna learn from this... You're 15 and have slept with 'about' 19 guys? Just ... wow. I am judging you, not gonna lie.
> 
> :| Gonna have to agree, sorry but wow! 6 potential dads :nope:. Hope you get it sorted for there sake and most importantly your LO's sake. And having unprotected sex with that many guys, have you bee tested? Not being nasty, Just for you and LO's sake I think you should get checked out? xClick to expand...

Yeah i have been tested, and im fine. i know i need to find out who the father is, its hard growing up without a dad, i know. and well i don't know whether they were unprotected or not, with a few okay they were, but with like 2, it was dark so... x


----------



## Lydiarose

Scaredmum2b said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :shock: Good grief. I hope you're getting a DNA test, and are gonna learn from this... You're 15 and have slept with 'about' 19 guys? Just ... wow. I am judging you, not gonna lie.
> 
> :| Gonna have to agree, sorry but wow! 6 potential dads :nope:. Hope you get it sorted for there sake and most importantly your LO's sake. And having unprotected sex with that many guys, have you bee tested? Not being nasty, Just for you and LO's sake I think you should get checked out? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i have been tested, and im fine. i know i need to find out who the father is, its hard growing up without a dad, i know. and well i don't know whether they were unprotected or not, with a few okay they were, but with like 2, *it was dark so... x*Click to expand...

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :wacko:


----------



## amygwen

Scaredmum2b said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :shock: Good grief. I hope you're getting a DNA test, and are gonna learn from this... You're 15 and have slept with 'about' 19 guys? Just ... wow. I am judging you, not gonna lie.
> 
> :| Gonna have to agree, sorry but wow! 6 potential dads :nope:. Hope you get it sorted for there sake and most importantly your LO's sake. And having unprotected sex with that many guys, have you bee tested? Not being nasty, Just for you and LO's sake I think you should get checked out? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i have been tested, and im fine. i know i need to find out who the father is, its hard growing up without a dad, i know. and well i don't know whether they were unprotected or not, with a few okay they were, but with like 2, it was dark so... xClick to expand...

Are you joking? I really really hope you are.


----------



## Shannyxox

Cant be serious:|?


----------



## amygwen

I really hope not. That's really sad if she's being honest.


----------



## TaraxSophia

:wacko: wow...just wow.


----------



## xXerinXx

Scaredmum2b said:


> Yeah i have been tested, and im fine. i know i need to find out who the father is, its hard growing up without a dad, i know. and well i don't know whether they were unprotected or not, with a few okay they were, but with like 2, it was dark so... x

I have to say, you're blowing my mind right now. 

BLOWING.MY.MIND.


----------



## AriannasMama

Um....just cause it was dark in the room doesn't mean you shouldn't have checked to see if they were wearing protection :wacko:.


----------



## Scaredmum2b

yes i know im stupid, but i told them too, but i just didnt think to check, i actually thought they had, but i guess im too trusting or stupid (both) sorry to annoy everyone, i really didnt mean to cause offense.


----------



## AriannasMama

Uh...a dick with a condom feels a lot different then a dick without one.

Sorry for the crude language.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Dont think there is any need to make scaredmum2b any more scared than she already is. Im sure she feels bad enough about it already without people telling her she should. 
she is doing the right thing know by getting a DNA test etc

Hope everything works out for you :hugs: i think you should tell your mum you'll need her support


----------



## Shannyxox

We arnt tried to make her any more scared, Just couldn't understand about not using condoms as it was dark :).

I just hope now your pregnant and are going to be a mum, you know not to make silly choice like that, and wont be sleeping with loads of guys. Also, if you are having sex with lots of guys, why not go on the pill or other types of B/C?:flow:x


----------



## EnvyJen4

Ive had two.. Really wish it was 1. 
Lost my virginity at 16 with a guy i didnt even know.. and every since then i have only been with one other guy


----------



## EnvyJen4

Scaredmum2b said:


> sorry just popped over here from teen pregnancy
> about 19 and 6 could be the daddy to my baby, im only 8/9 weeks. Im 15 :blush:
> Lost my virginity at 13 regret it! about 5 were relationships the rest were either one night stands or just boredom :blush: dont judge me, i am a nice person :)


I know in life mistakes happen and i know that any person can learn from them so i pray that you do and i also hope whoever the dad is will step up and be the dad he should be and as for you i hope that once you become a mother you straighten up your act missy (not trying to be rude just saying it in a playful way) because you need to be a better example for your baby..


----------



## newmommy23

I said 2-3...but that's counting girls >.>


----------



## Sabine87

about 15


----------



## kittycat18

Blast from the past :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

Mine has now gone from three to two - my friends don't count statutory rape (not just an age thing, but where they where very clearly taken advantage of) so I don't any more either.


----------



## Luvmy3monkeys

Three for me but I don't have any regrets.


----------



## 060509.x

One for me, just Lewis! He's also my first real boyfriend, and hopefully only. :haha:


----------



## beanzz

7 :(

I regret soo many of them.

Although if anything to do with rape doesn't count then my first time didnt happen and it's 6.


----------



## Amber4

2. I regret losing my virginity as I was basically saying no and felt pressured in the end!


----------



## LauraBee

beanzz said:


> Although if anything to do with rape doesn't count then my first time didnt happen and it's 6.

Sex is really complex - it's rarely just physical and although your first consensual time wasn't your first physical time, it was the first time that _you_ (mind & body) experienced it. I think we should acknowledge and accept things that have happened but the "burden of numbers" cannot be placed when it clearly wasn't in any way consensual.

It was hard for me to find out what some of my friends (and so many others) have recently been through as I just shrugged my experience as part of my "shit happens" philosophy, but I've come to realise that in topics like these where you _*are*_ judged (even if silently) then I shouldn't bare the blame for something that wasn't my fault and neither should you :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Two. The first was just trying to get it over and done with and a big mistake. 

The second is the love of my life though! xx


----------



## Abby_

Seeing as everyone else is doing this...
15. 
I'm not proud of it, but I can't change what's already happened.


----------



## SilasLove

I have been with 4 including my OH. I went through a rough patch after losing one of my best friends in high school.


----------



## Kassy

Just the one for me. Really need to feel alot for someone to even consider it, lol.​


----------



## fl00b

just the one for me... my OH :)
he was my first and more than likely will be my last. i'm his first too, we was 16 :)


----------



## Radiance

Only one :)


----------



## Shanelley

Not proud of my answer either.. :(


----------



## Mummy2B21

22 total including 3/4somes not including girls that were part of 3/4somes, lost v at 15 am now 23 so over space of 8 years. Don't regret my numbers one bit had good and bad relationships lots of experience and fun and 2 shag buddies I'm happy where I am now and glad i have a wide range of different experiences to look back on not just about the sex but the bf's, buddies and experiences i shared with each being different I'm happy to be settled now knowing I've had fun.


----------



## Aiden187

1 the love of my life and now married with a beautiful son,im very happy i met him


----------



## EloiseAndBump

3 including my fiance who i'm with now , who is also the father of our little girl :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

My number has significantly gone up since I posted here. After I broke up with FOB I had two boyfriends and some casual encounters, knew them all though.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Two! x


----------



## Mommy14

Only 1! The father of my little princess :)


----------



## Mummy1995

2! Regret them both apart from the fact that I have a beautiful girl out of my ex boyfriend x


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

4 ://////


----------



## RaRa392

3. Regret two of them.


----------



## samisshort

RaRa392 said:


> 3. Regret two of them.

Same ^

I regret my first two. Marco (Alex's father) is not a regret.


----------



## Linzi_x

6, although 2 i wish i hadn't.


----------



## kirsteen

4 but they ALL meant loads and loads and loads to me and I think I loved them all (especially LOs dad) :) and i'd rather that then 20 that meant nothing!!
Done 'stuff' with more though x


----------



## Kim91x

2 or 3 if were counting sexual abuse. The only one I don't regret is my OH now x


----------



## Mickey1994

2.

The first one was a HUGE mistake and I regret it so much. I almost always tell people that FOB was my only one just because of the reputation the other guy has.


----------



## malia

6. It seems a lot compared to most of you girls on here, but among my friends its less than half than all of them have been with. All with fairly long term boyfriends minus 1, who was my best friend, and we got v drunk, and boom friendship ruined :(


----------



## ClairAye

Lots more than everyone else :dohh:
My OH is number 13 :|
Would like to forget the rest of them.. Actually really wish my OH was my first :(


----------



## Amy1992x

2. My OH was my first, we split for a while and i had a bit of "fun" for a few weeks with a boy i was seeing before OH. Me & OH are back now though, then we had Theo :) Totally regret the fling though! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Im from LTTTC so i don't really know how i found myself on this thread :blush: but my number is 7- 6 of which i really regret and were between the age of 13-14 and was very drunk and taken advantage of. Been with my husband since 14 :) wish he was my only one, i am his 3rd 

xxxxx


----------



## LittleAngel_x

1. :) was FOB and i do not regret it, not only because hes given me LO, but he was the only guy ive actually loved and still do.
I gave my ex hand tho haha.


----------



## Optimus prime

Thought I'd post as not many guys have I have had 6. 3 relationships 3 should be forgotten


----------



## hunni12

4. OH being the 4th


----------



## Anne98

Just the one


----------



## chrisasaur

13 (counting OH). :L 

5 were only once. Of those 5, I would take back all of them. 

8 were my "Boyfriends". Of those 8, I can honestly say, I would honestly take back 7. 

I wish so badly that OH was my first. I have had complicated "friendships with benefits" and while I can live with the fact that having sex complicated things, it doesn't effect me, but I if I could go back, I would do things differently. One was my first real boyfriend and he just broke my heart so bad. I regret giving him myself. I had sex (2 times before him, but considered him my first). But, I was taught a lesson, that's when I started using sex purely as sex and gave up the fantasy of it being something special... then I met Freddy and it has turned into something meaningful. :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Just realised its 24 think i put 22, 1 i try to block out just complete awful im not evan sure you can call sex after how long he didnt last and 2nd i was date raped by a guy i knew and his.mate told him to do it to get back at my bf so that doesnt really count i guess..


----------



## GirlRacer

Lost my v to my OH over 3 yrs ago but we split for a while then I had a stupid drunken one nighter with a guy on my 18th then got back with OH and we are still together now with a 3 month old :) x


----------



## JBeansprout

1 <3


----------



## OhhBabyBump

My number's 5. 2 of those I was in relationships with (one is OH) and three were a one-time thing.

I feel awful for saying this, but aometimes I wish I would've "been" with more people than I have been :blush:

Sometimes though I wish OH was my first && only :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

17? Half that were women. some threesomes, some affairs. No one night stands. Two were brothers. Two were uncle and nephew. (close in age). I was homeless at 15 and suicidal, I was angry at the world and really just wanted someone to either love or hate. It happened. Then I met FOB, was engaged for about three years before he walked out. He's been with 300+.


I wouldn't take a single one back. I wouldn't be where I am without them. The night after I lost my virginity I woke up alone and found out he cheated on me. He married that girl and I have them both on FB. It hurt. But I don't regret it. I slept with his brother (different last name , different towns, look nothing alike. Oops.) He had a girlfriend. I was 16, he was 19. It lasted for 6 months until I met his girlfriend and she was very nice. I stopped calling him. I don't regret it. I went to a concert and took home the guitarist. five years later he got me a job and we both have daughters. All of them were filled with pain but I appreciate the experience they gave me.


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

OH is #4. Will never be a #5 !!!


----------



## Eloquence

OH is 7. I admit I was pretty promiscuous in my early teens. I made a lot of mistakes, but without those mistakes wouldn't have the love of my life & our beautiful happy little accident <3


----------



## missmiylove

I've slept with 1 guy. He was my first &I married him.

Sometimes I think "what is it like to have sex with certain guys"
But I'm not eager to find out lol I'm happy how I did it- I'm just not comfortable having sex with a guy
Unless I know he actually cares abt me & we're going somewhere.


----------



## CMarie

Just 1 . . my hubby :cloud9:


----------



## kayyheyy

2 :)


----------



## abab

I've been with one, my partner has been with three!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm the same as a few of the girls who posted above. I've only had sex with 1 person, i was 18 and i then married him :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

2! x


----------



## juicyrainbows

I've been with 2. The first I dated for 5 months before hand and then I cheated on him with some guy as a one night stand kinda thing. The one night stand turned into my current relationship :blush: funny how things work out! My OH has been with three, including me.


----------

